# Travelling between UK and Spain with a dog



## ashantidance (Sep 12, 2011)

I was wondering how easy (or maybe difficult?) it is to travel with a dog between the UK and Spain? i.e do you have to show a passport for her? Can she go on deck on the ferry? I will be going travelling between Barcelona and Scotland.

Any advice appreciated?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ashantidance said:


> I was wondering how easy (or maybe difficult?) it is to travel with a dog between the UK and Spain? i.e do you have to show a passport for her? Can she go on deck on the ferry? I will be going travelling between Barcelona and Scotland.
> 
> Any advice appreciated?


As long as the dogs jabs - rabies in particular are up to date and you have the passport then yes. Altho when we were looking at the ferry with our digs, they would have to have been put in the specially allocated kennels during the journey AND their travel wasnt cheap!!!!! I cant remember the cost, but it was high enough for us to fly them for 400€ each instead.

I believe the rules on the rabies jabs are changing in the new year. At the moment they have to have the jab, then they have to have a blood test a few weeks later to make sure it took. Then to return to the UK the jab has to be at least 6 months old - its that last bit thats changing and in 2012 I think the 6 month wait will no longer apply??!!!

Chceck with Travelling with pets « Defra They are the governing body!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

If your travelling from Santander/Bilbao then yes very expensive, I took a cat from Calais and the ferry charged me €30. Obviously the cat stayed in the van for the 2hr crossing. 
Not sure if dogs are allowed on deck though, but I don't see why not.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Done Dover Calais with the dog a few times. The dog must stay in the car (about an hour and a half). Must have passport with all entries correct, also must be wormed before travelling. I can't remember what the cost was (not much) but the advantage is that you are first on and first off. We were finishing our meal in the restaurant even before the ferry left port.:clap2:


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

if it's a long ferry (i.e. we did Santander to Plymouth) then dogs have to have a kennel which is reserved in advance (and also paid for). They can only stay on the area where their kennels are but are allowed out for a walk/wee etc but cannot travel anywhere else on board.

If short journey then they stay in car.

Rules change from 1st Jan - dogs only have to wait 21 days after their rabies jab then can travel into UK (check about the worming etc)

You DO have to show the passport and they will be scanned for microchip. Other than that it is very easy.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Best and easiest way is to take the tube Folkstone - Calais, quite inexpensive by comparison, especially if you travel at night (between midnight and 6 am) and in all probability, the staff at Folkstone will just wave you through. We have driven that way several times and only once had our passports checked (it was daytime). When we moved we made two round trips with a lwb van and weren't checked and my mother-in-law (US citizen with US passport) wasn't checked, nor her passport stamped.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Best and easiest way is to take the tube Folkstone - Calais, quite inexpensive by comparison, especially if you travel at night (between midnight and 6 am) and in all probability, the staff at Folkstone will just wave you through. We have driven that way several times and only once had our passports checked (it was daytime). When we moved we made two round trips with a lwb van and weren't checked and my mother-in-law (US citizen with US passport) wasn't checked, nor her passport stamped.


So they didn't check the dog's passport ever??


----------



## Dave and Anne Galicia (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone know of a "dog friendly" hotel near Bilbao?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dave and Anne Galicia said:


> Anyone know of a "dog friendly" hotel near Bilbao?


look on booking.com and put in your selection criteria "Pets Allowed" - there are 12 in Bilbao itself alone ranging in price from 35€ for a double and upwards. Widen your search area and you will find hundreds.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As jojo said re the ferry "Altho when we were looking at the ferry with our digs, they would have to have been put in the specially allocated kennels during the journey AND their travel wasnt cheap!!!!! I cant remember the cost, but it was high enough for us to fly them for 400€ each instead."

The cost of the tunnel can be about £49 - £61 if you travel late evening/early morning.

OK so you've got to drive down through France - about 12 hours to Barcelona, not difficult if the driving can be split or you can, as we did (but we were coming down to Jaén Province - 4 hours south of Madrid, therefore much further) stay at an inexpensive hotel near Bayonne (e.g. the Premiere Classe just 2 mins from the motorway and takes dogs - use booking.com for best rate [cheaper than hotel's own website]). 

This option is cheaper than the ferry, the dog doesn't get stressed by being in a kennel in a strange inhospitable place and are with you all the time, no seasickness precautions or effects (for you or dog) and you can relax.


----------



## Dave and Anne Galicia (Nov 15, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> look on booking.com and put in your selection criteria "Pets Allowed" - there are 12 in Bilbao itself alone ranging in price from 35€ for a double and upwards. Widen your search area and you will find hundreds.


Many thanks for the information.


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

Just be very sure to get the passport up to date and all the stamps in the right places and within the accepted time frames allowed. 

Reason I say this is we took our dog from Barcelona in the car to Dover via Calais. We had explained to the vet here in Barcelona where we going and they checked the passport for us to make sure everything complied.

To cut a long story short got to Calais and at the ferry check in they told us the passport was not correct (from what I remember it was that the Rabies blood test documentation was all fine but the Vet hadn't stamped the box in the passport and the Tick treatment was just outside the 24/48 hour allowed period ). We would not be allowed to travel until a vet in Calais sorted it out and would have to wait a minimum of 24 hours from the time of the new stamp/jab time passport. So we found a vet and booked into a hotel and went back later next day with all complete, and went through OK. 

So good advice from JoJo - check with Defra! 





ashantidance said:


> I was wondering how easy (or maybe difficult?) it is to travel with a dog between the UK and Spain? i.e do you have to show a passport for her? Can she go on deck on the ferry? I will be going travelling between Barcelona and Scotland.
> 
> Any advice appreciated?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Same thing happened to us - we had the paperwork that said all was in order but our vet in Spain hadn't put this in the passport. We were sent to a vet near the ferry terminal in Calais who updated the passport for 10 Euros (not too bad - it was quite late on a Sunday night and we were worried about being able to get it done at all). If we hadn't had the relevant piece of paper with us we would have been somewhat stuffed...

There were about 6 other Brit families queueing at the vet at the same time all with similar problems.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've never had to show the passports for any of our cats, and none of our friends who travel with animals between UK and Spain have ever been asked (UK to Spain trip), but as has been said here, if you don't have one, and they are very easy to obtain (the animal must also be chipped I think, but that is no bad thing because if they go missing over here, it would be your only hope of ever finding them) and you happen to get stopped, you won't be traveling. Well you will but the animal won't.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I have never yet had a pet passport checked for entry into any EU country apart from the UK and I've passed through almost all of them at one time and another.

When travelling to the UK it is normal for the passport to be checked at the EU port of departure prior to boarding.


----------



## David_Llavaneres (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you still looking for advice on taking your dog to uk?
If so I can give u a few tips if u need


----------



## ashantidance (Sep 12, 2011)

David_Llavaneres said:


> Are you still looking for advice on taking your dog to uk?
> If so I can give u a few tips if u need


I'm always interested in other peoples' experiences. My partner and I are moving to Barcelona in January 2012 and one of my worries is going to and from Scotland with the dog. I am reluctant to leave her in kennels in Spain and she is a big part of the family so it's not fair on her to just leave her.

Thanks!


----------



## David_Llavaneres (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds familiar  my dog goes all round europe with us. It's easy and painlessish. 
So you are still in uk?
Does your dog have a passport?
Are you planning on going from bcn to uk regulary?
Get used to driving thru France, but with a little know the 16hr trip can be a pleasure!


----------



## ashantidance (Sep 12, 2011)

David_Llavaneres said:


> Sounds familiar  my dog goes all round europe with us. It's easy and painlessish.
> So you are still in uk?
> Does your dog have a passport?
> Are you planning on going from bcn to uk regulary?
> Get used to driving thru France, but with a little know the 16hr trip can be a pleasure!


Thanks for your reply! We are in the UK until beginning of January. I am planning on getting the passport now in case i have to wait a while. Probably be travelling with the dog at least twice a year.


----------



## David_Llavaneres (Nov 28, 2010)

Get on the case now! 
Phone up your vet and say you want a passport, need microchip and rabies jam. Wait 3 weeks and it's valid.. BUT u must wait 6 months from blood test to re enter uk.


Passport is around £200 Inc jabs and blood tests
When over here register with a local vet and he can sort out tapeworm an tick treatment before 
returning to uk.
Keep up yearly boosters and 3yr rabies jabs, which all goes in te passport.
Simples 

With travel driving up to Calais/Dunkirk is the best option. Stop when needed and the 2 hr ferry ride is the only time the dog will be by itself. French motorway stops and rest areas are really good and dog friendly! Beware of walking on grass, the French dont clean up after there dogs!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

David_Llavaneres said:


> Get on the case now!
> Phone up your vet and say you want a passport, need microchip and rabies jam. Wait 3 weeks and it's valid.. BUT u must wait 6 months from blood test to re enter uk.
> 
> 
> ...


Why use the ferry? - use the tunnel - it costs about the same (sometimes less), the dog stays with you are there's no risk of seasickness either for you or for the dog!


----------



## ashantidance (Sep 12, 2011)

David_Llavaneres said:


> Get on the case now!
> Phone up your vet and say you want a passport, need microchip and rabies jam. Wait 3 weeks and it's valid.. BUT u must wait 6 months from blood test to re enter uk.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very helpful info and I will definitely look into it now!!


----------



## David_Llavaneres (Nov 28, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Why use the ferry? - use the tunnel - it costs about the same (sometimes less), the dog stays with you are there's no risk of seasickness either for you or for the dog!


I've tried many a time at le shuttle website. Best I can find is €149 normal price. The P&Oferry is £50 with dog an after a 16hr drive the upstairs restaurant is pretty good!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

David_Llavaneres said:


> I've tried many a time at le shuttle website. Best I can find is €149 normal price. The P&Oferry is £50 with dog an after a 16hr drive the upstairs restaurant is pretty good!


Depends when you go - today is still half term time so it is about 150pounds but change to 3rd November and it is 61pounds (this stupid website has changed my keyboard from UK to US!)


----------

